# V Terror Von Der Staatsmacht SchIII,Kkl1a



## Richard Ramirez (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm excited! The breeding between Jetta Vom Geistwasser IPO1 and V Terror Von Der Staatsmacht SchIII,Kkl1a took and Jet should whelp her puppies around July 1st.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/classifieds/159437.html Richard


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Good luck !!! Im sure they will be nice dogs,would love to bring some terror seman out here its something thats been thought about.


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

I hope all goes well. I am excited to see their pups!


----------

